# How to win Wargames Con 2013 Warhammer 40k GT top 5 List



## Hinkel

How to win Wargames Con 2013
Top 5 of the 40k Grand GT List


​

http://southmsgamers.blogspot.com/2013/06/how-to-win-at-wargames-con-2013-top.html


----------



## Emperor's Wolf

Wow the daemons Are really up there. I thought there where a lot of grey knights players. Well At less I know what to look out for.


----------



## Boc

Joe Cherry must be a giant douche to score that low on sportsmanship :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24

I want to see the Deamon players model. Highest painting score.


----------



## kickboxerdog

djinn24 said:


> I want to see the Deamon players model. Highest painting score.


there some pics here i belive it from that thing
Spikey Bits Warhammer 40k, Fantasy, Conversions, Painted Minatures, News, Rumors, Tabletop Gaming,: WargamesCon 40k GT Coverage III

theres some the deamons near bottom


----------

